# Tauber's first in Switzerland.



## Tony Vella (Aug 25, 2010)

We are told that in February 1923 Richard Tauber visited Switzerland for the first time and performed well-received concerts in Bern and Zurich. Any information about these concerts regardless how trivial appreciated in advance.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Afraid I cannot offer any infotmation on Tauber's Switzerland Concerts, but I wanted to tell you that I enjoyed your most interesting web site very much. I particularly like your descriptions of the wide range of musical taste your parents had.


----------

